# CDS apologizes to families for photo caption name mix up



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2014)

> Canada’s top general is apologizing to the families of several soldiers killed in Afghanistan after a mix-up in a commemorative book produced to mark the end of the mission.
> 
> Gen. Tom Lawson, the chief of defence staff, is reaching out after a photo caption wrongly identified four soldiers as pallbearers carrying a flag-draped casket when in fact, they had been killed in the previous days in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Torstar News Service, 20 May 14


----------



## Teager (20 May 2014)

Small error but glad the CDS apologized. I believe they meant to list the fallen soldiers from that ramp ceremony.

Anyone know where to get a copy of this book?


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> *Small* error  ....


Given how many approvals this sort of product gets and how many eyes look at it before it goes to print, I'd say you're being gracious calling it "small".  

I'd agree with others who might think mistaking the names of the pallbearers for those of the fallen in a photo that families are going to see is a pretty significant ball drop.


----------



## Teager (21 May 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Given how many approvals this sort of product gets and how many eyes look at it before it goes to print, I'd say you're being gracious calling it "small".
> 
> I'd agree with others who might think mistaking the names of the pallbearers for those of the fallen in a photo that families are going to see is a pretty significant ball drop.



Still a small error given how many other screw ups the government has had in the past this pales in comparison. Yes, lots of eyes check things over as all books do but errors are still missed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 May 2014)

Bollocks!  If this book was covering the amounts of fallen from the first or second war, sure.  There's tens of thousands of names and stories to go with them.

The fallen in this case total *158*.  While that number is 158 too many, it should be nevertheless flawless in it's preparation and presentation to the families and public at large.  I cannot give the department a pass on this one.  Someone shat the bed, period.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 May 2014)

I saw that same mistake right after the parade, but as I was standing with some of the families of the fallen, found it in bad taste to rip apart their nice memento.

But as I've worked with 3 of the 4 dudes in that picture who were carrying another member of the same unit, I was incensed.

JJT has it right, absolute bollocks.


----------

